# Бег трусцой



## Duboileaut (26 Апр 2009)

Откуда пошло мнение о его вреде для позвоночника?
С точки зрения дилетанта, от седла велосипеда позвоночник получает гораздо более жесткие толчки, чем во время пробежки, когда нагрузки на спину передаются через естественную систему мягко пружинящих суставов конечностей и таза? Тем не менее, частенько приходится слышать о безусловном вреде бега и пользе велосипеда... При этом разумных аргументов или хотя бы статистики не встречал.
Так бежать или не бежать?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Апр 2009)

*Ответ:  Бег трусцой*

А где, про вредность?


----------



## Duboileaut (26 Апр 2009)

*Извините, а где Ваше мнение? (-)*

Например, Гугл выдает ссылки на bobir.ru, dikul.net...
"Бег... губителен для позвоночника" - ни много , ни мало, так говорит А.Ситель


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Апр 2009)

*Ответ:  Бег трусцой*

Бег или бег трусцой? Мнение врача не всегда подтверждается исследованиями. Исследований таких не проводилось. 
А сами-то задумайтесь? Бег на коленях, поясница не участвует. Только не подскользнуться и желательно не по асфальту.
Бег трусцой не вреден. Моё мнение.


----------



## Duboileaut (26 Апр 2009)

*Ответ:  Бег трусцой*



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Бег или бег трусцой?


См. тему


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Мнение врача не всегда подтверждается исследованиями. Исследований таких не проводилось.
> А сами-то задумайтесь? Бег на коленях, поясница не участвует. Только не подскользнуться и желательно не по асфальту.
> Бег трусцой не вреден. Моё мнение.



Чтож, я так и предполагал, и мое мнение совпадает с Вашим. 
Последние пару лет я бегал в свое удовольствие каждое рабочее утро: не спеша, ~6 мин/км, дистанция около 3 км. Грыжа заставила отказаться от пробежек и от тренажерного зала. Сейчас мне очень не хватает движения, жду-не дождусь, когда можно будет начинать жить активной жизнью. Но все близкие и знакомые в один голос выступают против пробежек.
А что взамен? От плавания меня уже тошнит. Велосипед? А где на нем можно "пропотеть" за короткое время? И его надо сначала вытащить из квартиры, а весит он порядочно, не показано такие тяжести таскать в ближайшее время...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Апр 2009)

*Ответ:  Бег трусцой*



> См. тему


См. ссылку.


> "Бег... губителен для позвоночника"


----------



## алексей-эмчи (27 Апр 2009)

*Ответ:  Бег трусцой*

Лежать на диване еще вреднее.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Апр 2009)

*Ответ:  Бег трусцой*

А так, хочется!:cray::cray::cray:


----------



## Костян (18 Дек 2009)

Судите сами, велосипед полезен... А вот в каком он  интересно месте полезен... До похода в велосипедную секцию был здоров. После 4 лет занятий - сколиоз. Много из тех кто занимался со мной в секции выявили сколиоз, хотя были вполне здоровые пацанчики... Делайте вывод...


----------



## nuwa (18 Дек 2009)

> Судите сами, велосипед полезен... А вот в каком он интересно месте полезен... До похода в велосипедную секцию был здоров. После 4 лет занятий - сколиоз.


Вы путаете спорт и физкультуру. 
Пробежка трусцой - физкультура.
Бег - спорт.
Посещение бассейна - физкультура, очень пользително влияющая на женские формы и не только.
Профессиональное плавание - спорт. Вы видели плавчих?:cray: (надеюсь они меня не слышат)
А уж про велосипедную секцию...


----------



## Костян (18 Дек 2009)

nuwa написал(а):


> Вы путаете спорт и физкультуру.
> Пробежка трусцой - физкультура.
> Бег - спорт.
> Посещение бассейна - физкультура, очень пользително влияющая на женские формы и не только.
> ...



Согласен с вами!


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (18 Дек 2009)

Отец современной аэробики, основатель Центра аэробики в Далласе американский доктор Кеннет Купер в своих исследованиях доказал бесспорную пользу медленного бега (у нас - "бег трусцой", в англоязычных странах - "джоггинг"), при котором бегун преодолевает 1 км дистанции не быстрее 6-ти минут. При соблюдении правила ПУП (постепенность, умеренность, постоянство) в тренировочном процессе оказывается благотворное влияние на сердечно-сосудистую, дыхательную системы, опорно-двигательный аппарат (одно из лучших средств профилактики остеопороза), позволяет прекрасно справляться со стрессом.
 Спортивный же бег пользы для здоровья практически не приносит, а навредить может. "Знание - сила!"


----------



## Костян (18 Дек 2009)

В общем, что имеем не храним, потерявши плачем...


----------



## андрей1987 (14 Ноя 2010)

доктор сказал что у меня патология межпозвонковых дисков, они снизили высоту, я так понял, можно ли бегать с моими дисками + клиновидная дефформация позвонков, сам бегаю чувствую себя намного лучше нежели пол года назад


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Ноя 2010)

Можно бегать трусцой.


----------



## Evgen (16 Ноя 2010)

ориентируйтесь на свои ощущения, если после бега трусцой Вам лучше, я считаю что выбор сделан!


----------



## abelar (16 Ноя 2010)

андрей1987 написал(а):


> доктор сказал что у меня патология межпозвонковых дисков, они снизили высоту, я так понял, можно ли бегать с моими дисками + клиновидная дефформация позвонков, сам бегаю чувствую себя намного лучше нежели пол года назад


1.Вы не правильно поняли. 
2 Доктор не это имел ввиду.
3. Бегать можно. Только, даже не думайте, что это имеет отношение к лечению Вашей патологии.
4. Способов "сделать себе лучше" очень много. Важно только точно знать: от чего именно стало лучше. 
Среди первых пунктов списка :
1.эмиграция В Штаты
2. назначение начальником пиар отдела в Газпроме
3.Развод.
.........
1001. реиммграция в РФ
1002. посылание всех ...в Газпроме и уезд в деревню...
1003. брак на 18 летней доярке
1004 *БЕГ ТРУСЦОЙ * yahoo


----------

